# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Puddle Flange - How to install ?

## andy99

What is best to install a puddle flange into a recessed compressed cement sheet ? 
Is Sika FC11 ok ? 
On another post on the forum I don't see any screws used to hold it in place. Don't you need to also need o put screws to hold it in place ?

----------


## METRIX

Recess the sheet so the flange sits flush to the floor pre drill for the screws then FC11 it in.
I always put a few Stainless screws in to hold it in place while the Sika goes off so other trades don't knock the flange out of position. 
It's not necessary as the FC is so strong, the screws also pull the flange tight to the floor ensuring a good seal 
The entire flange will be waterproofed over with membrane.

----------


## andy99

> Recess the sheet so the flange sits flush to the floor pre drill for the screws then FC11 it in.
> I always put a few Stainless screws in to hold it in place while the Sika goes off so other trades don't knock the flange out of position. 
> It's not necessary as the FC is so strong, the screws also pull the flange tight to the floor ensuring a good seal 
> The entire flange will be waterproofed over with membrane.

  Many thanks Metrix for the assistance.  >> I always put a few Stainless screws in to hold it in place  
I assume I need SS screws at least 40mm in length (15 mm CFC + 4 mm Puddle Flange + Timber (at least 20 mm) = 40mm) 
Which size stainless steel screws do you use as I cannot find small gauge (6 - 8 G) long length (40mm) SS at Bunnings ?

----------


## METRIX

> Many thanks Metrix for the assistance.  >> I always put a few Stainless screws in to hold it in place  
> I assume I need SS screws at least 40mm in length (15 mm CFC + 4 mm Puddle Flange + Timber (at least 20 mm) = 40mm) 
> Which size stainless steel screws do you use as I cannot find small gauge (6 - 8 G) long length (40mm) SS at Bunnings ?

  I use 50mm TRIM head decking screws as I have hundreds of them on the shelf at any time, but any 8G version will do, it's really only holding it until the Sika has gone off and to stop anyone moving it.
Once the Sika has gone off it will never come out without a jimmy bar

----------


## andy99

> I use 50mm TRIM head decking screws as I have hundreds of them on the shelf at any time, but any 8G version will do, it's really only holding it until the Sika has gone off and to stop anyone moving it.
> Once the Sika has gone off it will never come out without a jimmy bar

  
I had originally looked at this but the screw looked to thick at 10G 
Zenith 10G x 50mm Stainless Steel Long Thread Countersunk Head Timber Screws - 4 Pack https://www.bunnings.com.au/zenith-1...-pack_p2420105  
Are these SS screws you have used for the Puddle Flange ? 
Zenith 8G x 50mm Stainless Steel Type 17 Decking Screws - 50 Pack https://www.bunnings.com.au/zenith-8...-pack_p2420559  
Do you have to drill the plastic Puddle Flange first with a large drill bit so the screw head can be *recessed in* ?

----------


## andy99

> I use 50mm TRIM head decking screws as I have hundreds of them on the shelf at any time, but any 8G version will do, it's really only holding it until the Sika has gone off and to stop anyone moving it.
> Once the Sika has gone off it will never come out without a jimmy bar

  Thanks Metrix for the support 
I put 4 x 8g x 50mm S/S decking screws and Sika FC11 between the Puddle Flange and the CFC Sheet (where the red circle is marked). 
Would this be enough adhesive or does it need to be spread everywhere ?

----------


## METRIX

Do you mean from the red circle to the inner or outer of the flange, all it really needs is a good seal around the perimeter, making sure it goes around the screws. 
The entire flange is going to be waterproofed over so it will be fine, if you wanted to add more FC11, good luck you would not get this off the floor now, once that stuff sticks, it;s stuck

----------


## andy99

> Do you mean from the red circle to the inner or outer of the flange, all it really needs is a good seal around the perimeter, making sure it goes around the screws. 
> The entire flange is going to be waterproofed over so it will be fine, if you wanted to add more FC11, good luck you would not get this off the floor now, once that stuff sticks, it;s stuck

  I put a thick bead (1 cm ) of FC11 around the red circle. I didn't go everywhere but from your comment above sounds like I should have. 
Is it an adhesive or a sealant or both ? 
1) To be clear, should I put FC11 around the items marked in Purple ? 
2) If so, do you use a *special tool* to scrap it across the joints ? 
3) Should I also be putting FC11 on all the screws used to screw the CFC Sheet to the joist (not just on the puddle flange) before it is water-proofed ?

----------


## METRIX

Would have been better to have it run around the perimeter and when pushed down it squeezes out the flange then smooth this off.
Also squeeze a bit in each screw hole then screw in and smear on top of screw. 
If your concerned run a bead around the outer rim and smear some over the screw heads, let it dry and waterproof over it 
11FC is a Sealer / Adhesive

----------


## andy99

> Would have been better to have it run around the perimeter and when pushed down it squeezes out the flange then smooth this off.
> Also squeeze a bit in each screw hole then screw in and smear on top of screw. 
> If your concerned run a bead around the outer rim and smear some over the screw heads, let it dry and waterproof over it 
> 11FC is a Sealer / Adhesive

  Thanks, I will run a bead around the top outer rim and over the screws. 
What could happen by not having put it around the *outer edge* (under the puddle flange) and in the *screw holes* ? Water Leaks ? 
I had a plumber connect the puddle flange to the trap and he was going to use just silicon under the puddle flange and I said to use my tube of FC11.
He put it around the red line only.  Should he have known how to do this correctly ?

----------


## METRIX

> Thanks, I will run a bead around the top outer rim and over the screws. 
> What could happen by not having put it around the *outer edge* (under the puddle flange) and in the *screw holes* ? Water Leaks ? 
> I had a plumber connect the puddle flange to the trap and he was going to use just silicon under the puddle flange and I said to use my tube of FC11.
> He put it around the red line only.  Should he have known how to do this correctly ?

  It's fine, did he happen to leave the FC11 behind ?

----------


## andy99

> It's fine, did he happen to leave the FC11 behind ?

  It is my tube of FC11 so I still have it 
Should a registered plumber know how to correctly do all this ?

----------


## andy99

Metrix, I assume the non reply means you don't want to comment on whether a registered plumber should know how to install a Puddle Flange correctly ...

----------


## intertd6

> Metrix, I assume the non reply means you don't want to comment on whether a registered plumber should know how to install a Puddle Flange correctly ...

  I'll reply, the plumber should know how to & also should be the only one that installs it as it is part of the drainage system, another thing is the waterproofing membrane should go down into the lower part of the flange.
inter

----------


## METRIX

> Metrix, I assume the non reply means you don't want to comment on whether a registered plumber should know how to install a Puddle Flange correctly ...

  You assume incorrect, believe it or not, we are not here to answer your query within a "specified" time that you want, sometimes we have other things to do rather than reply to a question or comment.

----------


## andy99

> You assume incorrect, believe it or not, we are not here to answer your query within a "specified" time that you want, sometimes we have other things to do rather than reply to a question or comment.

  Apologies, you are right. Incorrect assumption on my part.  I was having a bad day after dealing with the not so stellar plumber.

----------


## Gooner

For the record, that puddle flange does not look flush to the floor. It looks like it has been placed on top of the cement sheeting, which is not correct.

----------


## andy99

It is flush to the floor its just the angle of the photo

----------

